# raymarine c120 program



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

does anyone have a raymarine gps with a card already programed with some public # I could use to program /download the c120 I got with my new cat it has a navtronics card in but no waypoints thanks Chad


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Pm me your number.


----------



## Capt David (Nov 2, 2010)

sorry wrong thread.


----------

